# Nice husband and wife solve at Japan Open 2008



## Ron (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_husbandwife.html


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 12, 2008)

i wanna see charlie and arnaud do one


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

That guy learned pi to 40,000 decimal places!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> i wanna see charlie and arnaud do one



We got divorced 
She got way to excited about Lars after I told her that I wanted to wait 22 years before consumating the marriage


----------



## Bryan (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no, I've been pushed out of the top 10. Before the first Minnesota Open, I told me wife we had to get in the top 10 for husband/wife solve. She asked what the last place was and I responded, "number 8".

Oh well, maybe we can reclaim it at the next competition.


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2008)

Very neat... formal WR holder for Pi, pretty impressive. Also nice that he plans to do 3x3 BLD for the oldest BLD solver.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> We got divorced
> She got way to excited about Lars after I told her that I wanted to wait 22 years before consumating the marriage



im sorry arnaud :


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 13, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > We got divorced
> ...


Why is everyone always sorry for people that break up? Don't you think that breaking up is actually a good thing for the couple?


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 13, 2008)

it is and not at the same time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



it depends if they both wanted to split up! right now you should be trying to bribe me with puppies and stuff. but noooo... move on why don't you. (perhaps we could re-marry just to get the WR?)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2008)

also, currently we are on 42.7 with our best times. that puts us in second position.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Ah, you are missing me, aren't you. What if I bring you 1 HUGE puppy sunday-night?

And a remarriage is out of the question. My "will-marry-if-we-are-both-unmarried-at-50-backup-girl" has protested 

I propose...... that you find a new husband that can solve the 3x3x3 just a bit faster than I can so you two will instantly get the WR.


----------

